# Ice fishing bibs



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone seen any good deals on ice fishing bibs lately? I know its prime season but I am doing some xmas shopping. If so can you let me know.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Have used most brands of bibs from Carharts, Walls to a couple other brands thru out the years until I bought an Artic Armour Plus coat and bibs. Flotation and warmth is undeniable the best $ spent.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Striker. Check their site. They've got screaming deals on last years models.

And now the cats out, so better move fast


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Saw some Frabill floating bibs on Walmart's site. I know its Walmart, but they were under $100. Thinking about trying these.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Striker Predator.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have pair of Cabelas Guide Wear Bibs, they're about 6-8 years old now but perform just as well as the first time I used them. They see a lot double duty, I use them for ice fishing, snowmobiling, still hunting during deer/rifle season when the weather is unfavorable and even on the pier for spring or fall walleye, salmon or whatever's biting!

*Mine are not the late season style but these are on sale right now!
http://www.cabelas.com/product/clot...r-xtreme-late-season-bib/1833168.uts?slotId=3


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.wingsupply.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Frabil


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have ordered from them multiple times and have always been happy with the products and speed of delivery.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

Striker Hardwater.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Frabill, had them for years. Padded knees and waterproof. I've knelt in water all day and stayed dry.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

i went to basspro in auburn hills to pick up some stuff,wound up strolling around...happened to wander into an eddie bauer outlet. i picked up a pair of 150 dollar ski pants for half off!! theyre lightweight and comfortable. i shoveled the driveway its almost like wearing pants. they only had 5 or 6 pair left and when theyre gone thats it.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I had an artic armour suit sold it and bought a striker ice suit. Absolutely love it and no more wet knees. Was at Northwoods last weekend they had the striker climate for 179 bibs or coat. Great price and the best suit you will ever buy.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Striker has camo suits too.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Striker!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Striker.  Check their site. They've got screaming deals on last years models.
> 
> And now the cats out, so better move fast


Striker is a great purchase


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't like insulated bibs a whole lot, I feel like they restrict my movement more. So I bundle up under the bibs and usually run light water proof bibs. Simms is having deals on their challenger bibs. Bonus of these bibs is they can be used from on a boat in rainstorms as well as on the ice. Just my $.02.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

An inch of ice on our lake. My wife already has my Striker suit out of storage and on top of the winter pile.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

bobberbill said:


> An inch of ice on our lake. My wife already has my Striker suit out of storage and on top of the winter pile.


That's a good woman.


----------



## skagitmaster (Dec 23, 2013)

Stormr Stykr bibs and coat. They are pricey but you can fish au naturale under them and still wont need a shanty. You have got to keep moving out there. Waiting for walleyes to show up in your hole is like waiting for Marissa Miller to knock on your door.


----------



## Sam Poulson (Nov 11, 2018)

Just my two cents...

Silk socks, long johns and long sleeved shirt for undergarments. Fleece pants with fleece button up shirt. On top of that fleece pullover with zippered collar (easier to get on and off), something not too loose. Then Goretex OR heavy wool bib pants, prefer Goretex myself but wool is better in the woods (quieter) for hunting. I then cover up with a heavy insulated hooded winter jacket with goretex. Fleece form-fitting hat, over baklava if really cold. Can also add a neck warmer (fleece). Gloves of choice. I like wool socks over fleece, as fleece really compresses and I don't like it for this application. For boots, I always like the pack style with the heavy inserts for on the ice.

If the activity involves hiking or something where you will need to lighten up as you move on, i add another fleece layer on top covered with a Goretex shell jacket, uninsulated. You can remove fleece layers as needed and unzip vents in jacket and pants.

Another option for really sedentary is going 1 piece jumpsuit like for snowmobiling. I am not a fan of these generally as they are very used specifically.

As far as brands, most of what I use is Cabela's branded like these types https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-ice-fishing-suits/

When hunting, I will bring along a fleece blanket if I want to post for an extended period and cover my legs and feet with it. Works well for ice fishing too.

by the way, fleece weighs next to nothing and if you bring along a stuff sack, you can compress it when not needed and for transport.

Whatever you use, stay away from cotton

Just some suggestions and one good video from Youtube, that I hope will help.


----------

